# PL Captain America!



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

i was at the Comic Con in San Diego and i went to the PL booth and asked a guy about the CA model. he said they were not sure about the release date. he only saw a prototype and said it could even be released at the begining of next year!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Was it a PL employee? Ahemmm...I mean a RC2 employee?

I hope it isn't delayed...but I don't know exactly when they said we might see it?
MMM


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

yes, it was a real employee! for got his name but he knew what he was talking about!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a first test shot now. The kit fits reasonably well for a first shot. I expect that we will be ready for production pretty quickly. The stuff that needs to be fixed is all fairly simple to fix. My best guess is that we'll ship the kit this fall as I've been saying all along. I can't imagine slipping into next year!
Dave


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*I don't want to call it the horse's mouth, but...*

...let's face it, you're not going to hear from anybody more in the know than Mr. Dave; he sure knows his oats - !


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Ah yes, but so did Mr. Ed.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I'm looking forward to a figure kit....it's been too long! So long... I forgot what color do I paint the nacelles on figures?

OAB


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for the update Dave. Don't suppose you've got a pic of the test shot to share?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

origAurora buyer said:


> I'm looking forward to a figure kit....it's been too long! So long... I forgot what color do I paint the nacelles on figures?
> 
> OAB


OAB, That's nothing, the real challenge is the Aztec pattern on Caps armor!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

LOL!

...I didn't consider that! I was dwelling on the problem we might also have if the neck is too long and too far to the left!

OAB


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update Dave, alot of us old timers have been on the edge of our seats waiting for the release of CA.

RK


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Don't forget the lights!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i may have asked this before ( dang i hate gettin' old ) but was the Captain originally released in 1/8th scale or will this one be upscaled ( not that there's anything wrong with that ) ?
hb


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe that the original CA is the same scale as Spiderman and The Hulk. So, It will be super sized.

RK


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

AT FIRST I didn't Like the "Up Sizing" BUT now no Pun intended, they've GROWN on me! lol ...Sorry I had an original Cap in the Cereal Type (Comic Scenes) Box it was molded in a really Vibrant Blue. Any idea what the PL kit will be Molded in Dave? (Plastic Yes I know but Color? lol) Why do I care? I dunno BTW I was also wondering when you guys do one of those "Test Shots" is it always in the same color that the Kits for sale to us will be? This I ask cause I used to work at a Factory that made Injection Molded Plastic Carrages for Shopping Carts (Like Wal-Marts) Anyhoo The Injection Machines would be filled with these MILLIONS of little Plastic Pellets that where whatever color we needed (like Red for K-Mart Etc) Then when we would switch to Another Color of Pellets,Say Green or Yellow for another Store the Techs (Me) would have to Run a few "Junk" Carragesto allow the Remnants of the First color to be Purged COMPLETLEY from the Machine. As soon as the Solid Color we wanted Began coming through then we could Proceed. Well The First few that came out when we did this looked like a Shopping Cart that should be used at a Grateful Dead Concert! lol We'd get Four or Five that were Rainbow Colored Tie-Died Things (Kinda Pretty Actually) I saved a few of the Seat Flaps (Don't know whylol) But I wondered if this is ANYTHING like the Production of your Kits Dave? Do they Start with Plastic Pellets? 



JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I think the original long box issue was molded in that blue too. I remember when Aurora used two twin pack this kit with the LIS kits. I think it was Cap & the Robot and Hulk was paired with the Clops.

Say MMM - how are you coming along with that original Cap you were redoing??


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Jimmy, Aurora actually released those Combo packs? Wow Never Herd of that in ANY info/History. Thats like the PL Batman Combo Packs I've seen at TRU Thanks for the info...But I wonder how they decided Which ones would make a good Combination? "Learn Sumptin New...."


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Lon,
Our kits start life as plastic pellets, just like injection molded shopping carts.
I don't think we've picked production colors yet.

Dave


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If you're asking, I'd go with the same light tan color that was used for kits like Robby and Dr. Smith. 

Huzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jimmy B... thanks for asking,

My original Cap is coming along pretty well...I've been working on the base and have a base coat on it and started to work on the rock wall. The wall has paint on it and is coming along nicely. The Cap himself also has a base coat on him but will need some serious putty and seam filling/hiding. I was on vacation for 2 weeks and didn't get too much time to work on it. Maybe I can snap a picture tonight and let you see where I am so far...

I just saw a finished CS Captain America from Cappy D and all I can say is I hope mine turns out half as well as his did. I've got a big challenge ahead of me to fix or replace the missing parts! 

I want to have this one finished before his super-sized namesake comes to town. They should look pretty cool side-by-side on my shelf.

MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

LonFan - the test shots that I have are of a different color than the production kit - actually the big Godzilla was two different shades of grey, different color depending on which machine they were molded in, I guess. What's really interesting is that the "kinks" hven't been worked out yet - pins not aligned correectly, not all detail scribed into it yet, etc.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I like repops to come in the original color they were issued in - so my vote (if Dave's asking) is for the original "medium flat blue."


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Personally, I'd prefer all models to be molded in white, since that makes the painting easier.

Of course, I realize they are usually molded in a color associated with the subject (maybe with the exception of Aurora's Godzilla!) for those folks who don't paint their kits.

BTW -- does anyone out there have a duplicate set of the wings on either side of Cap's mask? Recasts will do. That's all I need to finish my Aurora Cap. If I ever get the wings, I'll post some before and after pix!

Jeff


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

White, Light gray or tan for me please.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The basic color for Capt America kits will be light gray - about the same color as NX-01 kits.

Chase Color - I'll let y'all hunt around for that when the kits get here.

Dave


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good! I'm working another Hunchback now, and wishing that old PL light tan was the usual for all the kits. Light grey is good too! Personally, don't care for white - some kits need white primer, it's easier to see the stuff if the kit is a light gray or tan.

3M, I'm in the middle of restoring a Comic Scenes Cappy too! Not so far along as you, though, and still thinking how to do the splash. But I'm giving that stone wall a backing with epoxy putty.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*The back side of the question*

dreamer,

You can save some $$$ if you glue a piece of sheet styrene over the bck of the wall, then putty over that. Actually, depending on the level of detail on the front of the wall (I never had the kit, so I'm not familiar with it), you can probably sculpt the detail in with a grinding bit in a rotary tool. Much of the sculpture for the original patterns was done this way, so your work will be in keeping with the rest of the kit detail. I learned that when working on the seams of James Bond's stone wall.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks, Mark! That's just what I did - the epoxy putty put in stone by stone (roughly corresponding to the pattern in the front) is curing now and needs detailing and "mortar work".

They really did use rotary tools for the sculpts? I was wondering about that! When I restored a Superboy kit, there were areas on the alien ground that needed re-texturing, as well as making an interior for that cave/cocoon thing Kal-El is trapping Lucy in. Tried using a Dremel, and it turned out to match the sculpt _exactly. _Been wondering ever since about that - thanks for confirming it!

On the stone wall for C.A., the stones on the front and side wall (inside) have more body, while those on the side wall (outside) are flatter - looks like they were sanded smooth before the finishing details were sculpted. I'll probably have to keep them flatter in back to match those on the side.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Does anybody remember the word to the CA song. I think it starts like

Captain America Throws his might sheild,....???


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"Those Who Choose To Opose His Sheild Must Yeild" Sorry That's all I know of it Now WHO has a Clip of the Old Ironman Toon Theme? I've looked for it on ALL those "File Sharing " Deals No Luck lol Ya' gotta remember that one "Tony Stark Makes Ya' feel He's the Cool Excec With The Heart Of Steel..." Anybody? Well Sorry back to the Cap Thread


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

BTW Thanks Chris and Dave for the Behind the Scenes Info about the Test Shots and stuff I love that kind of Trivia! The ONLY Color I would rather NOT have a Kit molded in is Black!! Aragh The Old Phantom (Aurora) was in Black.IIRC so was Drac,The old Jekyll (Glow Box) was molded in some God Awful Burnt Umber Color and was nearly Impossible to Cover! Well That was also because in 1974/75 I as a 10 year old Kid didn't know Squat about using Primer First! lol Actually With some Kits the Molded Color has Aided me with my Paint Job Such as the Geometric Kong by being Molded in Black I just gave him a Primer of Dull Coat (Clear) than Proceeded to Dry Brush the Crap outa Him! lol So GENERALLY for me I prefer a Grey or Tan (like the Addar Kits used) ONE Last thing I promise, The old Jade Green Matallic Flake for the Creature (Black Lagoon) Was AWSOME barely had to Paint him!! The PL Big Zilla I got came Molded in a similar color Kudos to you guys for that! Now if only the Bat Cycle had come molded in Color...Sigh

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

jbgroby said:


> Does anybody remember the word to the CA song. I think it starts like
> 
> Captain America Throws his might sheild,....???


  Ha-rumpf! Cough! Gak! Here goes...
"When Captain America throws his mighty shield,
All those who oppose his mighty shield must yield,
When he's led to a fight, and the duel is due, and the 
Red and the White and the Blue'll come through
when Captain America throws his might-yy SHIEEEEEEELD!"

Thank you for your time. :tongue:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Okay Seaview- So how bout' a Couple of Verses from that Ol' Ironman Theme? lol I remember it starts: "Tony Stark he Makes Ya' Feel He's The Cool Excec With The Heart Of Steel. Amazing Armor That's Ironman A Blazing Bomber That's Ironman" Sound Familiar? Now was there a Snappy Theme Song for the old Hulk Cartoon? 


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I like this song better:

Come gather around me. Space travelers surround me.
Hark now to the ballad of Rocket Robin Hood.
I may well confound you, astound you, spellbound you,
With heroes and villains, the bad and the good.
Watch now as our rockets race here from afar.
For now, with our Robin, we live on a star.
Three. Two. One. Blast off!
*
Band of brothers, marching together.
Heads held high in all kinds of weather.
With fiery blasts, our roaring rockets rise,
Beyond the Earth, beyond the skies!
At the sight of Robin, take your stand,
With the gallant leader of our band.
Send a joyous shout throughout the land!
For Rocket Robin Hood!

James  *


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Can you tell me where I might find my friend and companion 
Now he looks a little different from anything you've seen 
He likes to beat the bass drum for justice and salvation 
He's got the brains of Einstein and the brawn of Mister Clean 

He's a lightnin' flash who'll make the dash from one coast to the other 
To stop a crime or lend a dime or help his aging mother 
Captain America we love you, Captain America you're grand 
Oh Spiro Agnew eat your heart out Captain America's our man 

Now he wears a mask his clothes are weird and some folks call him hokie 
But he is hip he just can't dig the okie from Muskogie 

Captain will help anyone a friend or a stranger 
Now number one without a gun he's bypassed the Lone Ranger 
He's a do do good who loves apple pie and kisses little babies 
He'll guard you against everything from atom bombs to rabies 

Captain America we love you, Captain America you're grand 
Oh Spiro Agnew eat your heart out Captain America's our man 

Can you tell me where I might find my friend and companion 
He looks a little different from anything you've seen 
He likes to beat the bass drum for justice and salvation 
He's got the brains of Einstein and the bod of Mister Clean 

He's a lightnin' flash who'll make the dash from one coast to the other 
To stop a crime or lend a dime or help his aging mother 
Captain America we love you, Captain America you're grand 
Oh Spiro Agnew eat your heart out Captain America's our man 
Captain America's our man


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dr. Banner 
belted by Gamma rays
turns into the Hulk
The everlovin' Hulk
HULK
HULK


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

"Dr. Banner 
belted by Gamma rays
turns into the Hulk
The everlovin' Hulk
HULK
HULK" Quote from F91


Interesting but I can't Possibly hear the Music that would go with those Words! lol So Still could You or someone else please gimmie the Ironman Verses Thanks (Ol' Shell Head's my Favorite Hero When are they gonna finally do an Ironman Movie?) 


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

yes,they do


----------

